# Hello!!



## UKBound2012 (Dec 28, 2011)

Newbie here, just popped in to say hello 

From the UK but in Thailand for the past eight or so years. Looking to relocate to the UK in 2012 with my Thai partner.

So looking for advice, exchanging ideas and info. Will be selling our newly built house, business of five years and of course the car. Finally, we will also be looking for a loving and caring home for our two dogs .

Anyway, look forward to getting to know some of you and have a very Happy New Year everyone!

:tea::tea:


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi from the UK. Not sure what you are asking here but you need to make sure your Thai partner has her visa. There are 3 steps my lovely lady just got British citizen on Christmas Eve last post what a Christmas present. I had 8 years in Bangkok the happiest years of my life I had the brand new house in fact still got it, brand new car that luckily I sold before the floods, came back to the UK 3 years ago. I hope you will not be disappointed it’s not that great here cold and wet. Your wife will settle much easier than you think, things like cloths are as cheap here now as Thailand Fuel is another thing Electric gas petrol is just wow stick 1000 thb and your car its near full stick £20 here and it’s still near empty. Things you will notice if you have been away for 8 years is not many speak English here this is due to an influx of eastern European people, getting a job is not a problem even though the is 2.7 mil unemployed yes same as when you left. Things that I think importuned are the internet so she can keep in touch with her family or friends show her the sights and let her make new friends.
Good luck hope it works well


----------



## UKBound2012 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Hydroman and thank you for your reply. I wasn't really asking anything in particular but any info is welcomed . We have yet to start the Settlement visa process and hope to make the move when it's much warmer than it is now in the UK.

I am pretty sure my partner will adjust, as for myself well that's an entirely different matter. 

The job situation doesn't really apply as we've been running our own business here for the past five years and work well as a team so we will look at business opportunities there.

Well done and congratulations on your wife obtaining Citizenship..a lovely Christmas present indeed! Do you think you will stay in the UK or return to Thailand at some point to live?

We were in the UK in March and I must admit I did find almost everything much cheaper than Thailand except of course for petrol, electric, gas.

Happy New Year! 





hydroman said:


> Hi from the UK. Not sure what you are asking here but you need to make sure your Thai partner has her visa. There are 3 steps my lovely lady just got British citizen on Christmas Eve last post what a Christmas present. I had 8 years in Bangkok the happiest years of my life I had the brand new house in fact still got it, brand new car that luckily I sold before the floods, came back to the UK 3 years ago. I hope you will not be disappointed it’s not that great here cold and wet. Your wife will settle much easier than you think, things like cloths are as cheap here now as Thailand Fuel is another thing Electric gas petrol is just wow stick 1000 thb and your car its near full stick £20 here and it’s still near empty. Things you will notice if you have been away for 8 years is not many speak English here this is due to an influx of eastern European people, getting a job is not a problem even though the is 2.7 mil unemployed yes same as when you left. Things that I think importuned are the internet so she can keep in touch with her family or friends show her the sights and let her make new friends.
> Good luck hope it works well


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Me I would love to be there its warm nice people and probably the best time of year you can get in Thailand. You did not say why you are coming back here myself I had lots of reasons after turning up there in 2001 for a holiday and 8 years later a home getting married the law changing and running out of money made that decision and even after that found it hard to return. After a bout a year my wife decide she was not happy living on her own that was September 3 years ago, left her 500,000 THB job and came here. I do not regret any of this we have a lovely little baby now and my wife has been my best mate. I would love to return but 8 weeks ago found I had a medical problem that may prevent me affording to be able to live there. All I am saying here is do you really need to come back.


----------



## UKBound2012 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes Hydroman, I think I do have to come back for my other half to eventually get Citizenship..and to see what life in the UK is like.

At the moment, we are in a good place, nice home, successful business etc but I'm thinking ahead. Thailand's great as long as you have money and who knows we may even return to Thailand to retire one day. As much as I like it here, the heat during the Summer months becomes too much for me.

My parents are at that age too and yearly trips back are just getting costly as when we're not here, the business gets put to the side which thankfully has not been an issue as such but for sure we can't keep on like that.

So, needs must and I am confident that we will be able to make a go of it

Sorry to hear about your medical problem, will it prevent you from getting medical insurance? That's one thing you do not want to be without here, good medical cover! Just four weeks ago, I was rushed into hospital with my appendix and thankfully the insurance settled the bill directly with the hospital..that came to 132,000 Baht for 2 nights!! Now, I wouldn't dream of being without medical cover here.

As bad as things are in the UK atleast we have the NHS..here that would never be an option. Even if I had my appendix out in a government hospital here it would have cost 50,000 Baht.

Anyway, I hope your problem isn't serious! 
















hydroman said:


> Me I would love to be there its warm nice people and probably the best time of year you can get in Thailand. You did not say why you are coming back here myself I had lots of reasons after turning up there in 2001 for a holiday and 8 years later a home getting married the law changing and running out of money made that decision and even after that found it hard to return. After a bout a year my wife decide she was not happy living on her own that was September 3 years ago, left her 500,000 THB job and came here. I do not regret any of this we have a lovely little baby now and my wife has been my best mate. I would love to return but 8 weeks ago found I had a medical problem that may prevent me affording to be able to live there. All I am saying here is do you really need to come back.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

If you require any help or advice about getting the citizenship we will be more than willing to help. My wife goes for her oath/pledge to queen and country on the 10th we took the papers back to the office today because of the post at the moment and because you cannot take children under 6 (our baby 2 now) they were lovely and booked us into the afternoon as they have the family ceremony. We or I should say my wife have done all our selves it has still cost around £3000 from the start in Thailand. One thing my wife did first that I could not see the point of at the time but now would advise as I can now understand is get a UK NI number not hard but need to prove you are seeking work. The permanent leave to stay is quite simple as long as you are still both together but you need to prove everything big time, that is 2 years after you are here. And now after 3 years just form filling. Things you need to think about now, you are at set 1 things they require, your income in the UK or how you can support her here, where you live in the UK and do you require state help you need to start thinking about now or she will not get the visa. As for the NHS they are good but gave me what I have now.


----------



## UKBound2012 (Dec 28, 2011)

Your last sentence worries me! ''The NHS are good but gave me what I have now''. Oh dear, can you sue them?

Thank you for your advice re citizenship, we have things planned out and will start the settlement process once we have been able to sell our assets here.

We intend to work together in our own little business over there as once you have been your own boss, In my opinion it would be difficult to work for anyone else!

Besides that, permanent jobs are few and far between over there with most places offering part-time work or using agencies to fill their vacancies...easier for companies to get rid of staff that way and avoid having to pay severance pay, pension etc etc. 

I can safely say that I will not be looking to the state for support, managed to support myself and my partner here for nine years but one thing I haven't been doing is paying voluntary taxes in the UK. Something I will look into when I get back.

For step 1, I know a TB test is required as well as the new A1 Basic English Test requirement. Any idea how long the TB test is valid for? I mean if done in January but we don't make the move until August, will the TB test still be valid or will we need to arrange for a new one to be done?

Thanks for your reply and info much appreciated!









hydroman said:


> If you require any help or advice about getting the citizenship we will be more than willing to help. My wife goes for her oath/pledge to queen and country on the 10th we took the papers back to the office today because of the post at the moment and because you cannot take children under 6 (our baby 2 now) they were lovely and booked us into the afternoon as they have the family ceremony. We or I should say my wife have done all our selves it has still cost around £3000 from the start in Thailand. One thing my wife did first that I could not see the point of at the time but now would advise as I can now understand is get a UK NI number not hard but need to prove you are seeking work. The permanent leave to stay is quite simple as long as you are still both together but you need to prove everything big time, that is 2 years after you are here. And now after 3 years just form filling. Things you need to think about now, you are at set 1 things they require, your income in the UK or how you can support her here, where you live in the UK and do you require state help you need to start thinking about now or she will not get the visa. As for the NHS they are good but gave me what I have now.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife tells me the TB test lasts only 6 months


----------



## UKBound2012 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks! Have a Very Happy New Year






QUOTE=hydroman;680269]My wife tells me the TB test lasts only 6 months[/QUOTE]


----------

